# kde4 und TeamSpeak - TS startet nicht mehr

## BlackEye

Hallo!

Ich benutze hin und wieder mal TeamSpeak für Besprechungen oder auch einfach zum quatschen und stelle gerade fest, dass sich auf keiner meiner beiden Maschinen das TeamSpeak starten lässt seit KDE4 läuft. Kennt noch jemand das Problem? TeamSpeak scheint sich beim Starten in irgend einer Warteschleife zu hängen und kommt da nicht mehr heraus. Das Programm erscheint nie auf dem Schirm, aber terminieren tut die Binary auch nicht von allein. Vielleicht wird das Sounddevice von Phonon blockiert und TS wartet da endlos auf eine Freigabe oder sowas? Oder hängt es vielleicht mit QT4 zusammen?

Gruß

----------

## firefly

nach meinem letzten Wissensstand verwendet teamspeak immer noch OSS für die Soundausgabe. Und wenn deine Soundkarte kein Hardware-Mixing unterstüzt, kann nur ein Programm das device verwenden.

eventuell hilft es teamspeak mit aoss zu starten.

----------

## BlackEye

hey gut - mit aoss32 funktioniert das sogar  :Smile: 

Jetzt müsste nur noch das Mikrofon gehen und schon wäre es fast gut. Aber ich befürchte das wird nix mehr.. TS muss endlich mal erneuert werden. Das sind ja Relikte aus Zeiten. Junge junge  :Smile: 

----------

## firefly

Die arbeiten an version 3 und die soll dann openal, coreaudio, alsa und directx verwenden können.

----------

## ScytheMan

Du könntest die Windows-Version mit Wine starten, evtl. funktioniert das besser.

Hab es unter Linux vor ewigen Zeiten mal zum Laufen gebracht, glaube dsnoop musste noch in alsa konfiguriert werden.

----------

## schachti

Vielleicht ist Mumble eine Alternative für Dich - das scheint relativ aktiv entwickelt zu werden, steht unter der GPL und ist unter anderem für Windows und Linux verfügbar (und ist auch im portage tree, wenn auch mit einer alten Version).

----------

## BlackEye

Eine alternative kommt leider nicht in Frage. Es benutzen einfach zu viele das TS. Wären es nur zwei oder drei könnte man es mal ansprechen. Aber hier geht es um mehrere duzend. Leider... Ich bin mir nämlich noch nicht so sicher ob ich ein TS3 noch erleben werde oder ob es sich erst später meine Enkel wenn sie in Rente gehen installieren können...

@Wine: Wäre auch nochmal eine Idee. Aber es schaudert mich ehrlich gesagt ein Windows-Programm unter Linux per emulation laufen zu lassen wenn es eine Linux-Binary gibt  :Smile: 

Ich spiele schon seit ein paar Stunden mit dem Mixer rum. Unter kde3.5 läuft es sogar noch. Nur mit dem 4er klappt es noch nicht so ganz. Aber noch gebe ich nicht auf  :Smile:  Ich bin ja schon mal froh, dass es jetzt überhaupt startet  :Smile: 

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> Eine alternative kommt leider nicht in Frage. Es benutzen einfach zu viele das TS. Wären es nur zwei oder drei könnte man es mal ansprechen. Aber hier geht es um mehrere duzend. Leider... Ich bin mir nämlich noch nicht so sicher ob ich ein TS3 noch erleben werde oder ob es sich erst später meine Enkel wenn sie in Rente gehen installieren können...
> 
> @Wine: Wäre auch nochmal eine Idee. Aber es schaudert mich ehrlich gesagt ein Windows-Programm unter Linux per emulation laufen zu lassen wenn es eine Linux-Binary gibt 
> 
> Ich spiele schon seit ein paar Stunden mit dem Mixer rum. Unter kde3.5 läuft es sogar noch. Nur mit dem 4er klappt es noch nicht so ganz. Aber noch gebe ich nicht auf  Ich bin ja schon mal froh, dass es jetzt überhaupt startet 

 

hast du auch mal versucht unter KDE 4 die OSS option im phonon menü zu aktivieren? irgendwo unter systemeinstellungen-> sound geht das

----------

